

Instead of posting "site X is blacked out today" just put a comment here. - jedberg

Let's keep the front page clean.<p>If you find a site that is blacked out, make a comment here, and then folks can discuss it by replying to you.
======
jgw
<http://zombo.com> (You can do anything at Zombocom)

------
Sargis
<http://grooveshark.com> not a black out, but urges you to write your
representatives.

------
brudgers
<http://www.refblog.com/> blacked out - though not relevant to most HN'ers.

------
jedberg
<https://www.google.com/landing/takeaction/>

------
AznHisoka
<http://www.bensbargains.net>

------
jedberg
<http://boards.4chan.org/co/>

------
jedberg
<http://en.wikipedia.org/>

------
jedberg
<http://www.mozilla.org/>

------
jedberg
<http://thedailywtf.com/>

------
yumraj
<http://slickdeals.net/>

------
verelo
<http://www.verelo.com>

------
jedberg
<http://www.wired.com/>

------
jedberg
<http://www.fark.com/>

------
jedberg
<http://reddit.com>

